# Did you get any Halloween theme Christmas Gifts 2010



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. So did anyone else get Halloween theme gifts?

Roxy got me a beautiful Ghoul Friday original named Salome. Roxy is so good to me. 










She also gave me a gargoyle and a friend gave me a coffin shaped box.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Do Home Depot gift cards count? 

Like the gargoyle and coffin. The Ghoul Friday original is great! I've got a few of her pieces - she does awesome work!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I got a zombie calender from my ex sister-in-law. I also got a zombie shot glass and zombie poster from my daughter!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I got the same zombie calendar that Joisey got. I also got one of the spirit store zombie babies, Demonica, along with spider earrings and necklace. I got a few packs of clay to start sculpting with too. I told everyone not to get me alot of Halloween stuff because I'm packing it all away for this year and not setting up until we move. However, I'm really glad that they didn't pay attention.. BTW, my 3 year old granddaughter picked out the calendar...she said it was SPOOOOOKY and grandma will love it! I LOVE that kid!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I got the monster legacy DVD Gift Set. It has All three original movies of Dracula, Frankenstein & The Wolfman and come with 3 sculpted busts of the characters which were all done by Sideshow collectibles. Not a bad set. Looking forward to watching them all! Hope everyone had a great christmas!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I got a ship helm and 3 pirate chests.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I got a tool belt and some DIY haunt books.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Uruk-Hai said:


> Do Home Depot gift cards count?


Yes, yes, they do We got one as well and the first thing I said was "The perfect gift for the home haunter".


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

Zach and I did


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!

Santa mistakenly put me on the "nice" list and left me this kick-ass t-shirt.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Where can I get that shirt?!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I got a hauntworld americas best haunted houses dvd, as well as how to build a scratch built corpse dvd.


----------



## Bobby5150 (Dec 17, 2010)

The wife got me all tools that will help construct 2011's haunt. So i am pretty pumped about that..lol


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I got some zombie finger puppets and a Jack Skellington antenna ball.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

sickNtwisted said:


> Where can I get that shirt?!


If you mean mine, I'll ask my wife.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a couple of micro servos as well as 2 picaxe boards with chips for a couple of projects I'm working on. I also got some cash to spend for more materials.
I'm a happy haunter!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Zach and I did
> 
> YouTube - The Blood Vlogs: Christmas Day 2010


I'm jealous!!!! Those are all awesome gifts!

(I commented too)

p.s: Cat's aren't stupid.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Went by the local Dollar General and picked up the remaining LED Snowmen Christmas ornaments at $.25 each. Not really a gift, but it beats me building LED kits!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> Zach and I did
> 
> YouTube - The Blood Vlogs: Christmas Day 2010


You guys got some really great stuff. But I just love the vintage Halloween costume. I collect vintage Halloween too. And I love to shop at Tuesday morning too.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> You guys got some really great stuff. But I just love the vintage Halloween costume. I collect vintage Halloween too. And I love to shop at Tuesday morning too.


I'd collect it too, if i could find it, and at a price i could afford. Last year I went to a flea market and a seller wanted like 50$ or 60$ for paper reprints(not even original!) However, I do have some real vintage lights that a friend just gave me.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

GothicCandle said:


> I'd collect it too, if i could find it, and at a price i could afford. Last year I went to a flea market and a seller wanted like 50$ or 60$ for paper reprints(not even original!) However, I do have some real vintage lights that a friend just gave me.


Thank you for watching Gothic and Scareme! Zach and I have gotten very good at buying for each other!  We are always on the prowl for vintage Halloween as well but tis hard to find!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I got the book Amazon.com: PICAXE Microcontroller Projects for the Evil Genius (9780071703260): Ron Hackett: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51K-mgqd6OL from my kids.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Got a new DeWalt 18V cordless drill to replace my old dead one - should be helpful in building a few props. 
Of course the wife thinks I'll use it to help tackle my honey do list - what a silly silly girl.


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I got a 2tb external hard drive for my computer. Not really halloween related but I will use it to store my halloween videos. Now only if I had some videos to make.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I got a Camera!
And this is definitely a Halloween related gift (in my mind) because our present camera only takes good night shots if on a stand. 
This camera takes great night shots! You can literally be shaking it like mad when you snap a pic and it will be clear! And it can be dropped from *over* 6 ft and not be damaged!!! (I am a notorious camera and cell phone dropper) I'm not much interested in the waterproof-ness since I don't scuba or snorkel but will be nice not to worry about rain here in Florida.
http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...eras/model.DMC-TS2S_11002_7000000000000005702
He also got me an extra battery pack, a 16GB SDHC card (to try and fill up! LOL) and a camera case. It is awesome!
My only complaint about this camera you ask? 
Yeah, he got me silver! Blech! This camera comes in several *colors*! One of them being *ORANGE*!
Lordy, can you believe it?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I got a bunch of neat art supplies, some paints, felt, etc. Sweet dual temp glue gun. Nightmare Before Christmas blanket. im sure there was more...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> I got a Camera!
> And this is definitely a Halloween related gift (in my mind) because our present camera only takes good night shots if on a stand.
> This camera takes great night shots! You can literally be shaking it like mad when you snap a pic and it will be clear! And it can be dropped from *over* 6 ft and not be damaged!!! (I am a notorious camera and cell phone dropper) I'm not much interested in the waterproof-ness since I don't scuba or snorkel but will be nice not to worry about rain here in Florida.
> http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...eras/model.DMC-TS2S_11002_7000000000000005702
> ...


ooo nice, though I would fill up 16gb rather quickly.

If color counts I got black and orange rachel ray pots and pans, im moving out for the first time soon so i need stuff for my apartment.








my other gifts were not at all Halloween related. I loved them though!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I got a set of new minions... 4 rats , a dancing frankenstien(cheesy but it was from the in-laws)


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Got another Peavey power amp for the haunt. 6000 watts should be able to rock the graveyard! (and the neighborhood)


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I got a rock. Ok I got a rotozip.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> I got a rock. Ok I got a rotozip.


I wondered if someone was going to say they got a rock.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> ooo nice, though I would fill up 16gb rather quickly.
> 
> If color counts I got black and orange rachel ray pots and pans, im moving out for the first time soon so i need stuff for my apartment.
> 
> ...


Love the Rachel Ray set! Have been eyeing them myself, our daughter has them. 
That's what I meant about the SD card, hubby doesn't think I can do it! LOL!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure if I can call this a Halloween related gift or not, but my spoiled dog Sergio and all of the animals at my parents place managed to give me a new Shop-Vac! Once again, my garage/work area will be clean again! Also, my absolute favorite nephew (I have to call him favorite now) gave my Joel Schumacher's 2004 rendition of "Phantom of the Opera" along with a roll of shop towels and a bag of flour! We started a paper mache project together last light while watching the Phantom


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Love the Rachel Ray set! Have been eyeing them myself, our daughter has them.
> That's what I meant about the SD card, hubby doesn't think I can do it! LOL!


this reminds me of when my uncle and cousins told me there was no way I could ever fill 80gb of hard drive on my old computer.....what is it with these men??? lol

The pans are really nice! my mom wants them too lol. and she was the one who gave them to me


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

I got the Zombie Night Before Christmas. My Kids know me..Amazon.com: The Zombie Night Before Christmas (9781604332025): Cider Mill Press Cider Mill [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51DYSQH7d8L


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I am about halfway through the book now it has a lot of good information in there. Go to the website and download all the programs, color pictures from the book, and a few errata fixes.

Here is a link to the site:

http://www.jrhackett.net/index.shtml



psyko99 said:


> I got the book Amazon.com: PICAXE Microcontroller Projects for the Evil Genius (9780071703260): Ron Hackett: Books from my kids.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hubby renewed my Barnes and Noble membership and gave me a gift card ta boot!!! The new Lesley Pratt Bannatyne is coming out in February and I'm sure Brian Keene will be setting me up with a new horror read!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I got around 700 belated christmas gifts. Just arrived day before yesterday from ebay. Along with the couple hundred 35mm slides(my family from 1950s-1970s photos taken by my great grandpa) and a slide projector that I had gotten on Christmas eve. In the ebay batch I have found two halloween theme slides so far, a big group of toters. When I get a slide scanner I'll upload some pics to show ya, their odd lol. One kid is wearing a mask that looks like Michael jackson, however when this picture was taken Jackson was still black so this mask couldn't be him. Since their from ebay, and not from my own familys set, there's no one to ask what this kid was suppose to be. lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I got a belated Halloween themed gift from one of my sisters. It's a book of crochet patterns for making little creepy creatures.

The book:










A photoplate with all the creatures:










Some individual shots:




























Now I need to get up to par on my crocheting skills.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Is coal Halloween themed?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Got a new gift over the weekend, "Ghost stories of Minnesota" book!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

HauntCast said:


> Is coal Halloween themed?


Only if it's used to fuel that satanic fire we all burn each year around that time.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I am about halfway through the book now it has a lot of good information in there. Go to the website and download all the programs, color pictures from the book, and a few errata fixes.
> 
> Here is a link to the site:
> 
> http://www.jrhackett.net/index.shtml


Thanks HP. I got the programs, and thinking about the pics. They are a bit dark in the book. I'm about on ch. 2 since I've had other projects sneaking up.


----------



## Graverobber (Dec 7, 2010)

I got a subscription to haunted attraction magazine and an arduino micro controller which I plan on using for controlling some props.


----------

